# Récupération Imac G3 bleu



## gerald14700 (9 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Nouveau venu dans le monde du Macintosh, j'ai récupérer un IMac G3 bleu avec le mange disque. Par contre je n'ai aucun CD...juste clavier et souris.

Voici une photo concernant les infos système.

http://www.noelshack.com/2015-32-1439113582-20150807-173746.jpg


J'aurais plusieurs questions.

- Comment réinstaller le système sans le CD ?
- Peut-on augmenter la mémoire ? Si oui jusqu'à combien ?
- Peut-on récupérer sur le site d'Apple le manuel d'utilisation ?

Merci pour votre aide !

Gérald.


----------



## Romuald (9 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

1- Impossible de reinstaller le système sans le CD
2- Un G3 350 bleu, c'est un iMac 'summer 2000'. 1gb (2*512Mo) en PC100 ou PC133. Pas toujours facile à trouver.
3- Le mieux serait d'y aller voir, mais à ma connaissance il n'y en a pas. Mon premier mac était le même (mais en 500) et à part le petit livret qui en gros disait 'appuyez sur power on et tout ira pour le mieux', je ne garde pas le souvenir d'un bon gros bouquin expliquant le pourquoi du comment.


Cela dit tu ne vas pas pouvoir faire grand chose avec : l'OS le plus récent que tu puisses y mettre est OSX 10.3 Panther (12 ans d'âge !) à condition de trouver les CDs qui vont bien. Et à part faire tourner des jeux d'époque et faire du traitement de texte avec appleworks, ou s'en servir comme boite à musique avec iTunes, toujours d'époque : le son était assez bon, je ne vois pas trop...


----------



## CBi (9 Août 2015)

1-Si il fonctionne comme ça, tu n'as pas forcément besoin de réinstaller le système, mais les solutions pour ce faire sont =
    - acheter sur eBay ou se faire prêter les disques de OS 10.3 Panther max (en bricolant on peut installer 10.4
      mais directement c'est Panther le max. possible).
    - brancher via Firewire en mode target cette machine sur une autre qui aurait Panther déjà installé et faire un clone,
      ou brancher un disque externe Firewire avec Panther dessus et démarrer depuis ce disque.
Attention avec ce modèle = pour toute installation de Mac OS 10.2 ou plus il faut d'abord mettre à jour le Firmware
Vu que ce qu'il est possible de faire en installant Panther n'est pas très différent de ce que permet OS9, je serais toi, je le laisserais sur le système 9 = vintage !

2- La mémoire peut se trouver sans problème chez OWC

3- Le manuel d'origine est disponible sur le site d'Apple ici mais en anglais. Le service manual te sera sans doute plus utile si tu veux ouvrir la bête.


----------



## gerald14700 (9 Août 2015)

Merci à vous deux pour toutes ces réponses !
J'ai plein de documents de l'ancien propriétaire, comment faire pour le remettre en "sortie d'usine" ?
Sinon j'ai réussi à récupérer une image d'un CD mac os 9.1 en fr, comment le graver au format Mac avec mon PC ?

J'arrive à ouvrir ce fichier avec PowerIso, mais la taille de l'archive (560 mo) me parait faible pour un système complet...


----------



## gerald14700 (9 Août 2015)

Voici l'image ISO du CD

http://www.noelshack.com/2015-32-1439125823-mac-os-9.jpg


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2015)

gerald14700 a dit:


> J'arrive à ouvrir ce fichier avec PowerIso, mais la taille de l'archive (560 mo) me parait faible pour un système complet...



Le plus petit disque dur livré à l'époque avec cet iMac faisait 6Go, donc 5Go et des poussières utilisable.
Il y avait plus d'1/10éme du disque occupé par le système de base !
Alors vient pas dire que c'était pas gros !!! 

Edit

Il y a un post de Pascal qui est punaisé pour faire un Cd Mac avec un PC :
http://forums.macg.co/threads/faire-un-cd-mac-sur-un-pc.196482/


----------



## gerald14700 (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai vu cela sur ebay un pack de Mac os 9 et 10.1.3. Est-ce que cela conviendrait à mon petit G3 ?

Photo du pack
http://www.noelshack.com/2015-33-1439302437-mac.jpg


----------



## CBi (11 Août 2015)

A mon avis oui, ça ressemble tout à fait à ce qui était livré avec les derniers G3 ou premiers G4.


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2015)

C'est très hasardeux comme achat.
Il  y a eu de très (trop) nombreux modèles d'iMac pour être sûr que ça fonctionne…

Dans l'absolu, c'est assez simple de remettre les choses en ordre.
Il suffit de mettre un nouveau dossier système à la racine du disque et de refaire les MaJ.


----------



## Romuald (11 Août 2015)

Sans compter que cheetah (OSX 10.1) était buggé jusqu'à la gauche.


Invité a dit:


> Il y a eu de très (trop) nombreux modèles d'iMac


Des iMac G3 livrés avec OS9 et la première version d'OSX je ne connais que les summer 2001. Le sien a un an de plus mais est-ce qu'à l'époque les CD étaient dédiés à un modèle précis comme aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Invité (11 Août 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans compter que cheetah (OSX 10.1) était buggé jusqu'à la gauche.
> 
> Des iMac G3 livrés avec OS9 et la première version d'OSX je ne connais que les summer 2001. Le sien a un an de plus mais est-ce qu'à l'époque les CD étaient dédiés à un modèle précis comme aujourd'hui ?



C'est juste que j'ai un 400 d'occaze avec tous les disques et ce n'est pas ça.
J'ai eu 2 350, mais pareil, ça ne ressemble pas.
M'enfin, je fabule peut être, je suis en déplacement et je n'ai pas les disques sous les yeux.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme je le disais il est facile de remplacer le dossier système


----------



## CBi (12 Août 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Sans compter que cheetah (OSX 10.1) était buggé jusqu'à la gauche.
> 
> Des iMac G3 livrés avec OS9 et la première version d'OSX je ne connais que les summer 2001. Le sien a un an de plus mais est-ce qu'à l'époque les CD étaient dédiés à un modèle précis comme aujourd'hui ?



Ma mémoire peut être prise en défaut mais il me semble que les Macs ont été livrés avec des CD/DVD "bridés" pour ne fonctionner qu'avec un modèle de machine en particulier seulement à partir de 2005, avec OS 10.4 Tiger. Auparavant, les CD livrés avec les machines pouvaient s'utiliser sur n'importe quel modèle techniquement compatible.


----------



## gerald14700 (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !
Me revoilà pour vous donner quelques nouvelles. J'ai pu augmenter la mémoire vive qui passe de 64 Mo à...320 Mo 
Mon ptit Mac à l'air d'être un peu plus rapide !

J'ai encore quelques questions pour vos les pros !

- Comment je peux défragmenter voir changer le disque dur ?
- Y a t-il possibilité de mettre une carte Wifi ? Sinon est-ce que je peux le brancher en Ethernet, et comment (réglages) ?
- Comment le démonter pour nettoyer et passer un coup de soufflette car c'est rempli de poussières ?

Je pense recevoir mes cd acheter sur EBay cette semaine. Comment booter pour le remettre à zéro ?

Merci à vous pour votre aide !

Gérald.


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2015)

defragmenter ne sert à rien sur Mac.
Pour changer le disque dur, c'est par ici
Attention : capacité maximale  128Go, et surtout prendre un 3.5" à connectique PATA et non SATA. Je ne sais pas si on en trouve encore.
Pour le wifi je ne sais pas. Je pouvais sur mon 500, mais sur les 350 il faudrait que tu regarde les spec. Une petite recherche gougueule devrait te le dire rapidement.
Pour le démontage ce sera fait si tu changes le DD interne !


----------



## Invité (14 Août 2015)

Pour le Wifi, il faut la carte Airport 1, et l'adaptateur.
Par ex : http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_from...imac++G3.TRS0&_nkw=airport++imac++G3&_sacat=0

Pendant que tu es sur Os9 pense à changer le firmware au cas ou tu ais envie d'essayer 10.3 sans perdre la vidéo…
Je ne le retrouve plus chez Appel, mais il y a un lien fonctionnel chez MacUpdate : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/5656/apple-imac-firmware

Si tu as besoin du manuel pour le démontage, tu peux m'envoyer un MP

Edit

je viens de rentrer chez moi et j'ai retrouvé les Cd de l'iMac dont je parlais plus haut.
Dessus c'est marqué "pour les modèles iMac DV" donc d'octobre 99 à février 2001.
Donc tu as une bonne mémoire CBI


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2015)

Tu peux eventuellement mettre un petit SSD de 30 ou 60 Go que tu trouveras chez OWC ou chez amazon (). Ca ira un poil plus vite, et surtout plus de bruit de DD, et un peu de chauffe en moins. J'ai fait ça dans mon iMac Snow


----------



## gerald14700 (18 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous !
Enfin j'ai reçu mon colis concernant les cd d'installation 
Donc l'ensemble est composé comme cela :
1 CD Installation Mac OS 9.2.2
1 CD iMac applications (à quoi ça sert ?)
1 CD Mac OS X install 10.1.3 (je suppose en anglais)
3 CD Restauration de logiciels (qu'est-ce qu'il y a dedans) ?
1 CD apple hardware test 1.2

Comment réinstaller le système 9 avec le CD, pour retrouver un iMac remis à zéro ?

Quels sont les avantages du 10.1.3 ?

Merci !


----------



## Invité (19 Août 2015)

Tu démarre l'ordi avec la touche "alt" enfoncée dès le "boing" et pendant 15s, ensuite tu mets le CD d'Os9 dans le lecteur et tu choisis le CD qui va apparaitre dans l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage.


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2015)

Les CD d'Install d'OS X sont normalement multilangue. Depuis le début d'OS X Apple a mondialisé son installeur, enfin au moins sur les génériques ...


----------



## Romuald (19 Août 2015)

gerald14700 a dit:


> Quels sont les avantages du 10.1.3 ?


De mon point de vue aucun : comme je l'ai dit au début il était buggé. OSX a commencé a être stable à partir de Jaguar (10.2), et sur ton G3 tu peux même mettre 10.3 Panther. Par contre l'avantage de mettre OSX est que tu te feras après facilement à l'univers Mac actuel. Les différences entre Jaguar et Yosemite (8 versions) sont d'un point de vue 'utilisation-configuration de base' beaucoup moins importantes qu'entre OS9 et OSX qui sont deux systèmes complètement différents (Je ne te raconte pas les conflits d'extensions sous OS9 !)


----------



## melaure (19 Août 2015)

Chacun a ses avantages. Désactiver une extension sous OS 9 était d'une simplicité enfantine avec un tableau de bord dédié ... Et dupliquer un système par simple copier coller entre deux volumes, on n'a pas fait plus facile sur aucune plateforme !!! Mais ça fait 15 ans qu'on est dans le monde Unix maintenant.


----------



## gerald14700 (26 Août 2015)

Bonsoir à tous !
Me revoilà avec mon Imac tout propre ! Cet après midi j'ai voulu installer quelques jeux mais je n'y arrive pas...
Les fichiers sont au format sit (Stuffit) mais impossible de les installer. J'ai essayer Stuffit sous Windows pour décompresser mais erreur à chaque fois.
Comment faire ?

Merci pour votre aide !
Gérald.


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2015)

Normalement stuffit Mac, du moins une version allégée (stuffit expander) qui te permet de décompresser mais pas de compresser, fait partie des logiciels livrés avec OS9. Jette un oeil au contenu de tes CDs d'install


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2015)

Oui et puis ce n'est pas dur à trouver sur le net ...


----------



## gerald14700 (29 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous ! Enfin j'ai pu décompresser les fichier SIT. Petit soucis au niveau de l'affichage tous les jeux s'affichent en haut à gauche...comment régler le problème ? (j'ai essayer résolution du moniteur mais c'est pareil)

Sinon comment mettre à jour le firmware si je passe le système sous Panther ?

Merci de votre aide !
Gérald.


----------



## Romuald (29 Août 2015)

Une petite recherche ?


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2015)

Il faut passer l'OS dans la résolution du jeu, si le jeu ne le fait pas ou ne le propose pas ...


----------



## Invité (11 Septembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Une petite recherche ?


Ca renvoie dans le Store.
C'est devenu galère de trouver les firmwares…
Je donnais un lien dans la 1ère page pour DL ! 

Je rappelle qu'il faut être sous Os9 (ou 8 je ne sais plus combien) pour pouvoir faire l'upgrade du firmware.
Ca ne marche pas avec un boot sur un Cd, Dvd, etc…


----------

